# A few from this morning.



## David Seaba (Jul 10, 2016)

I finally got a little shop time and made these up this morning. 

Thank you for looking. 

David

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 10, 2016)

These look great! What kind of burl is that, David -- olive?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 10, 2016)

@duncsuss 
It's black ash burl. The other is amboyna burl . Thank you for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 11, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2016)

Beautiful pens David! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 11, 2016)

Handsome! I really like the Jr Arons

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2016)

Very nice. I haven't made pens in years but all this beautiful work is making me want to revisit these.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice, David! I especially like that Black Ash Burl - and it pairs nicely with the kit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

